# Anyone seeing a Chinese Herb Vet?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Anyone else seeing a Chinese herb Vet? 

What do you like/prefer to this method as opposed to the "traditional Vet?"

What types of things has your Chinese herb Vet helped your animals with? And what current herbs are they on? 

Overall thoughts on this?

Thanks guys


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, when Grim hurt his back the Chinese Medicine really seemed to help him. He is no longer with us but he had hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My second DMV is a Chinese Herbalist, does acupuncture, AK and chiropractic's.

Our female was on a herbal mixture called "Shen Calmer" for some aggression issues. 
Our male takes a mix called "Blood Heat" from spring to fall for what the vet calls "heat in the stomach" as he eats way too much grass ALL the time and vomits. This mix cools the blood and clears the heat. During this time frame I also mix his meat with vegetables like cucumber, asparagus and zucchini which are "cooling" foods for the system.

Here is a "Food Energentic Therapy Chart" you might find interesting since you are embarking on some new therapy treatments! Herbsmith Food Energetics Charts If you scroll down, you can see different foods for cooling, warming, Yin & Yang based foods.

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My GSD Traveler gets acupuncture treatments for his back/shoulders. Too much jumping in and out of my SUV onto asphalt for years and years. He is also on a immune support and occasionally I give him Pau d'Arco and Astragalus.


----------

